# Printer Probs- Epson 7610. Need advice



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought an Epson 7610 on some suggestions from all over the net. So...first off...banding issues...yeah....lines on black and it sucks!

Is there any way I can fix this? Or should I try to return it?

Second...this thing paper jams every 5 seconds. I can't get it to take 11x17 without jamming. Which is good I guess...because why would I wanna waste more transfer paper on a printer that had banding problems anyway??

Third....I bought cobra ink for this model. So if I return the printer...I'm stuck with ink for it. All unopened tho. 

Any help would be appreciated. I'm really tired of little problems popping up & things not working like they should.


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

Did a nozzle check and it does not indicate any problems. 
Am I stuck with a printer that bands so much that it should play guitar???


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Kreyn said:


> Did a nozzle check and it does not indicate any problems.
> Am I stuck with a printer that bands so much that it should play guitar???


Didn't have problems with black color, cause I was printing only in black, but I had problems with other colors. There was white line in the square which i printed in color.

I did nozzle check and it was without problem. After that I cleaned head, made another nozzle check and check was not good. I made another head clean, made a nozzle check again and it was ok. After that I tried to print color square and it was fine.


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for your reply!
So, i should do several nozzles checks and head cleanings? 
What's even stranger, I printed 6 items on a page... 2 had banding in the black...and one only had banding on the left side. This isn't making sense. 

I haven't even moved to the paper jam issue with the 11x17. Such a headache with this printer already. 
I just hope I can work through this. I can't afford just to buy another printer and let this sit here.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Kreyn said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> So, i should do several nozzles checks and head cleanings?
> What's even stranger, I printed 6 items on a page... 2 had banding in the black...and one only had banding on the left side. This isn't making sense.
> 
> ...


I don't use cobra inks, and I didn't check if more head cleaning one after another is bad for printer. I just did it. And it solved my issues. I never had paper jam issue and I put a lot of different paper in my printer. Even wax paper...

I just told you my experience just in case if any of that info can help u.


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

I do appreciate the help. i'm gonna try it and see. 
Doesn't seem like much else is wrong with the color other than the banding. 

If you don't mind me asking, what ink do you use?
The stock ink is still in my printer, and I located setting to combat the yellow shift for pressing.

If you use the stock Durabrite ink, do you modify your color settings for the yellow shift problem?

Im sorry if im bothering you. It just seems as many threads as I read, the more lost I can get. 

I've dedicated today to getting this problem solved. I bet I start taking shots by 2 & I don't even really drink, haha.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you are printing in 'draft', you will always get the banding

never had a problem with 11x17 jpss in the back getting jammed,
start with one sheet of your transfer paper (print a blank page so you are not wasting ink), see if it jams
if it does then add one more sheet (two sheets in the rear feeder), see if it jams
if it does add one more sheet......


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Kreyn said:


> I bought an Epson 7610 on some suggestions from all over the net. So...first off...banding issues...yeah....lines on black and it sucks!
> 
> Is there any way I can fix this? Or should I try to return it?
> 
> ...



I responded to your message you sent me on this already ,just to let others know i just bought this printer not too long ago and i have printed many photos for my work and printed on the jpss paper and i havent had any issues not the banding issues.. Im using the stock durabrite ink that came with it also,But i will be getting the cobra ink refill carts for it. I have printed many high quality photos for my photography i do and just awesome prints.. I also use a Spyder5elite monitor and printer calibrator from datacolor so i know what i see is what i will get when i print anything...Its a very good product as a add-on.


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

into the T- I'm only loading one sheet at a time. Once, it took an 8.5x11 sheet from the tray and started printing, then grabbed the 11x17 so i have the image on half of both. My life is haunted, haha.

pippin decals- I responded to the message & appreciate you post on the thread too!!

When I set quality on my printer control panel or devices....it doesn't save. I also disable highspeed, and as soon as i click off a preset, it goes back to default. 
Did either of you do the software update on the printer?I havent updated the firmware, as I see some people say not to if cobra carts will be used..but i wonder if some of my issues could be fixed with updated software.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I use durabrite and works fine. I do print from photoshop. I did software update and not firmware. Don't know what is happening with your printer, but mine is working very nicely. I only noticed if I don't use color printing in maybe 2 weeks head will likely to start clogging. For now I am printing only black, so I print this picture from time to time so I at least print something in full color:
http://creativeimagineering.co.za/wp-content/uploads/CMYK.png

Don't wont to sound rude, but is it possible that your problems are human error(with paper jamming)? Did you remove all sticky tape which was all over the printer? 
Just brainstorming -.-


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

I just double checked for the tape inside, there's nothing. I did get it all when I was opening it and setting it up. 

I'm gonna try more things now. Here is a picture I printed. You can see the lines. Mainly on the right side now...weirddd.

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k232/KeithReyn/tales-banding_zpszajrwdod.jpg


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

I even got lines on that CMYK pic you posted that I printed. Only on the black tho. :/


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

*UPDATE: 
*Wellll....I did another nozzle check, then did a head cleaning on black only. Just for good measure. Instead of running a test right then like a smart guy, I changed another setting. I went to "more settings" in the quality settings and slid the quality up a little more to highest. GUESS WHAT?! The next print..was perfect! No lines! I don't know which helped more, but there are NO LINES!!!! I hope it stays this way, haha!onna test some other images out now. Thanks guys for your help and suggestions. Tomorrow or late tonight, I'm gonna switch these carts out with the cobra ink carts. I expect issues, haha, but hope there isn't. 

I'm also gonna try to press a jpss transfer paper using durabrite ink just to see what it's like. I'll be making the yellow setting changes so I don't get any color shifting.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Kreyn said:


> *UPDATE:
> *Wellll....I did another nozzle check, then did a head cleaning on black only. Just for good measure. Instead of running a test right then like a smart guy, I changed another setting. I went to "more settings" in the quality settings and slid the quality up a little more to highest. GUESS WHAT?! The next print..was perfect! No lines! I don't know which helped more, but there are NO LINES!!!! I hope it stays this way, haha!onna test some other images out now. Thanks guys for your help and suggestions. Tomorrow or late tonight, I'm gonna switch these carts out with the cobra ink carts. I expect issues, haha, but hope there isn't.
> 
> I'm also gonna try to press a jpss transfer paper using durabrite ink just to see what it's like. I'll be making the yellow setting changes so I don't get any color shifting.




Your message box is full bud, tried sending you a Pm but its full lol.... Ill save my message for when yours is empty,when it is ,send me a pm lol.. got some little extra info for you on something else..


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

Damn, idk how. I only have 1 message. haha. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Kreyn (Jun 12, 2017)

Got it. There's a 5 msg limit I guess


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

only until a certain post count,
and then your limit jumps exponentially


----------

